# New snowboarder from NY



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome! If you're hooked now in the east coast conditions wait until you start making your trips out west!


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Be sure to spend time in Vermont, it's so close and some of the best riding on the east coast


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

Welcome. That's good and practice more.


----------

